# PCE FWS-20 solar: falha de sinal



## nuninho (26 Dez 2014 às 00:36)

Boas festas. O sinal falhou entre 16h30min e 18h00min apesar de 2 meses de uso (novo transmissor PCE com original RS e painel solar e a nova consola PCE). 
Mas é normal?

Tens mesmo problema?


----------

